# Oregon State Beekeepers Association Fall Conference



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The Oregon State Beekeepers Association will be holding its annual conference at the Seaside Convention Center in Seaside, Oregon on November 17, 18 and 19, 2011. Guest speakers this year include Randy Oliver, Sue Cobey, Deborah Delaney, Ramesh Sagili and Dewey Caron along with other representatives from industry and USDA.
In addition to the traditional presentations, this year the conference will be expanded to offer an alternate series of lectures on natural beekeeping. And the Oregon State University Department of Horticulture will be staffing an entomology lab to allow beekeepers to bring in samples for analysis and to better understand how the samples are used in research.
The conference begins with registration and a complimentary reception on Thursday evening followed by a showing of “Vanishing of the Bees”. Friday and Saturday will be presentations covering current research, nutrition, safety and products. On Friday the alternate tract will be the “Bee School”, on Saturday the alternate tract will be “Natural Beekeeping and Sustainable Methods”.
Research funds will be raised through a Research Luncheon on Friday along with the silent and oral auctions held before and after the Friday evening banquet.

For more info, go to www.orsba.org and click on "events".


----------

